# My Kribs have very poor timing



## ohiobr (Jan 26, 2011)

So tomorrow I'm leaving on a week long vacation, my tanks due for a water change today, and guess what my Kribs decided to do.... 

So water change or not?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Do the water change just keep the hose as far away as possible and match the water as close as you can.


----------

